# wld camping isle of jura and islay



## splash (Jan 3, 2012)

any good tips where on the isles and how easy is it?


----------



## gazwarrior (Jan 7, 2012)

hi all we have booked a trip to islay for one week sounds like a great place especially if you like whisky and birds


----------



## Ste (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't thinks there's many wilding spots on Islay, but the campsites are quite 'free reign'. It used to be the case, that only one of the campsites has facilities for emptying tanks etc...


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 7, 2012)

Ten places in the POI Download


----------



## dgreen (Mar 16, 2012)

*Jura*

Ferry to Jura; turn right (south); in about a mile, on your left, the "old" road does a U bend over a bridge IDEAL !!
PS do not empty your Elsan in the Jura ferry terminal loos - they do not like it for some reason.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 16, 2012)

dgreen said:


> Ferry to Jura; turn right (south); in about a mile, on your left, the "old" road does a U bend over a bridge IDEAL !!
> PS do not empty your Elsan in the Jura ferry terminal loos - they do not like it for some reason.



Good find - thank you 

I've added it to the POI Downloads.

Regards

Chris


----------



## barryd (Mar 16, 2012)

Me and my pals in a VW spent a night at the Bowmore Distillary on Islay.  There was only us on the tour which was given by a rather pretty young lass.  At the end of the tour we must have charmed her quite well as we got quite a few samples and ended up too Pi$$ed to drive anywhere so they said we could kip in their car park.  More Scotch!

I cant remember the other places we parked up there!


----------



## churchie (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a heads up on going from Islay to Jura. If you have a large MH they are reluctant to take you across depending on the tides. You can arrange for the ferry to use the main slip to reduce the angle but they will not take you if they think you will ground. This is in context with a Swift Kontiki, If you are in a van conversion you will be Ok. Hope this avoids dissapointment.
Churchie


----------



## Ste (Mar 17, 2012)

Check out Calmac website. Port Ellen terminal is closed for reconstruction. Everything is going via Port Askaig, so it might be busier than normal.


----------

